# Y'all, we need to wake up.



## guardianoftheherd (May 2, 2020)

People of the United States of America, this is a call to wake up. We gotta stop playing around and take this seriously. Lives are on the line. Our country's future is depending on us to make this right. This is our country. We the People need to take the steps to make this right. Or we are going to lose everything we have fought so hard for.


----------

